# I'M DEVASTATED!!.... RIP..



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I was so devastated late last night to walk out in my yard and find all my chicks dead. 
And it figures my dog did it.
Even weirder part is she didn't eat them, she just took them out of their pool
and then walk a little ways and dropped them all around my yard, I still can't get over all of this!😓
I have had that dog for for almost 8 years and I know she would never harm chicks and never has until last night, I'm so shocked she did that. 
😭RIP babies!

I'm so devastated...


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh, I am sorry! So sad……😪😭


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Oh, I am sorry! So sad……😪😭


Thank you! I can't believe this...


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That's terrible. I am so sorry. Rest in peace, little chicks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That's terrible. I am so sorry. Rest in peace, little chicks.


Thank you! I'm still so shocked that this all even happened. 😢


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I was so devastated late last night to walk out in my yard and find all my chicks dead.
> And it figures my dog did it.
> Even weirder part is she didn't eat them, she just took them out of their pool
> and then walk a little ways and dropped them all around my yard, I still can't get over all of this!😓
> ...


OMGoodness! I CAN NOT believe that happened to your chicks! I am so very sorry and know how it feels to lose chickens, especially when it is your favorite. I will be praying and hope your dog doesn't eat anymore! I know how you feel: I love the dog, but why. WHY. Did it eat the chicks??!!! Again, stay strong and God is with you!





Chick named small fri said:


> It's ok, they are in a better place now


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> OMGoodness! I CAN NOT believe that happened to your chicks! I am so very sorry and know how it feels to lose chickens, especially when it is your favorite. I will be praying and hope your dog doesn't eat anymore! I know how you feel: I love the dog, but why. WHY. Did it eat the chicks??!!! Again, stay strong and God is with you!


Thank you! I know. I'm so heartbroken!😓


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! I know. I'm so heartbroken!😓


if you ever need comfort, I have LOTS of death quotes from @Chick named small fri


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> if you ever need comfort, I have LOTS of death quotes from @Chick named small fri


Haha, wow!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haha, wow!


they are so DEEP!!! I'm like you should publish those or something..... the reason I quote those things is so in times like this and I don't have anything good enough for quoting I can just post something of Chick named small fri


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> they are so DEEP!!! I'm like you should publish those or something..... the reason I quote those things is so in times like this and I don't have anything good enough for quoting I can just post something of Chick named small fri


Wow


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I was so devastated late last night to walk out in my yard and find all my chicks dead.
> And it figures my dog did it.
> Even weirder part is she didn't eat them, she just took them out of their pool
> and then walk a little ways and dropped them all around my yard, I still can't get over all of this!😓
> ...


This hurts my heart. I am so sorry!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> This hurts my heart. I am so sorry!


Me too!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your losses. Dogs are hunters. Once their hunting instinct cuts in, nothing can stop them from chasing down chicks or chickens. They are prey.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

So sorry to have read this. So disappointing for you. Dogs can be trained to not chase chickens, but it is never safe to leave them alone unchaperoned. I find jealousy to be a factor too. There are other factors. A few months ago I took some small puppies outside and didn't keep a close watch on them. From across the yard I saw a rooster attack the puppies; the pups' mom and dad ripped the rooster to shreds before I could cross the yard and save the rooster. Neither dog had/has bothered the chickens before or after this incident.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> I'm sorry for your losses. Dogs are hunters. Once their hunting instinct cuts in, nothing can stop them from chasing down chicks or chickens. They are prey.


Yep it's so weird though I've owned her for 8 years almost and I've kept chicks alone with her before and she's never done that.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Redirected aggression, maybe?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Me too!


How are you?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Redirected aggression, maybe?


Probably.🙄


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> How are you?


I'm good! Still so sad about my chicks! It's so hard losing them ALL.😪


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could you please delete this post Robin? It was accidental. Thank you!


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm good! Still so sad about my chicks! It's so hard losing them ALL.😪


I just cannot even imagine.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> I just cannot even imagine.


I know I couldn't believe when I went out that night and found them all dead in my yard.
I actually thought my dog had only killed 1 and then when I went to check on the rest of them in the pool they were all gone that's when I knew that the rest were dead somewhere, so I looked around the yard and there they all are bloody and lifeless.😢


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I was so devastated late last night to walk out in my yard and find all my chicks dead.
> And it figures my dog did it.
> Even weirder part is she didn't eat them, she just took them out of their pool
> and then walk a little ways and dropped them all around my yard, I still can't get over all of this!
> ...


Wow.. poor chicks.I would be really angry..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Wow.. poor chicks.I would be really angry..


Yep I'm so upset.😥


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

New to board and lost a lady last week to a fox or bird (didn’t find body). Just wanted to say I am sorry for your loss and hope I don’t bring up bad memories.


----------

